

High Fidelity Music Streaming by Jay Z - dkroy
http://tidal.com/

======
lowmagnet
I've used the "Pre-Jay Z" version of this service, and it's disingenuous to
call this "by Jay Z"

Tidal has issues with gapless playback, like seriously big ones, with up to 5
seconds between songs.

They also have an issue where if you pause a song (for say a bathroom break)
and then come back later, the song will play for an additional 20 seconds past
unpause, then stop and play the next song.

Then there's the issue where people can't discern 320 VBR from lossless due to
our primitive hearing.

They do have some harder-to-find albums, and even some stuff missing from
google's play catalog, so they're good for interesting variety, especially in
the indie space.

But as is often the case of smaller providers, they don't support Chromecast
so I didn't really use them at home. I've since canceled my account, as I
didn't see the value in the service.

If I get word they finally fixed gapless and the pause=stop bug, I'd give them
another shot.

------
budu3
Here's a Verge article on Tidal to give it some context.
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/30/8314833/tidal-jay-z-
stream...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/30/8314833/tidal-jay-z-streaming-
music)

------
Splendor
Lossless audio streaming appeals to me but I'm not sure I'm willing to pay
twice as much for it. I think that the artist exclusives would have to be very
compelling for me to switch to Tidal.

------
danudey
Signed up (and provided payment information), but it wouldn't let me log in.
Reset my password, but when I tried to use Safari's auto-generated password it
gave me a generic error. Reset my password to an easily-type-able one several
times but still can't log in.

Logged into paypal just fine and cancelled their preauthorized billing. Maybe
I'll come back to them some other time.

